

4 Things to Put In Your Monthly Update to Investors - eande
http://www.charleshudson.net/4-things-to-put-in-your-monthly-update-to-investors

======
eande
Great article. I do have one question about foresight.

Someone who runs an organization and writes the past events up also often gets
the sense what will happen. Should you communicate this to the investors as
well despite it might be not turn out that way?

